# Cántabro acoge a Lobo Estepario en su casa del pueblo y la cosa acaba malamente



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)

Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína


----------



## racional (22 Ene 2022)

Compartir casa con alguien siempre termina mal.


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)

Aquí hace unos días gozándola con la chimenea de la discordia


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (22 Ene 2022)

Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible. 
No entiendo qué le veis.


----------



## burbucoches (22 Ene 2022)

Tu comportamiento es desleal, sibilino, poco claro. Eres un huraño, un tipo extraño todo el día encerrado en su cuarto, comes mal, exiges mucho pero tú no haces nada. Me has dejado tirado, colgado en el peor momento de mi vida. No te lo perdonaré jamás.

Y otra cosa te voy a decir, tu hijo, ese que no quiere venir a verte porque no te vacunas, es cómplice de toda esta pesadilla. Un vendido asqueroso, y claro, por eso está montado en el dolar. Educado , programado y formado para obedecer. El dinero que gana está manchado de sangre, toda su vida y todo lo que tiene no vale nada porque está basado todo en una MENTIRA.

Has tratado mal a un hermano y a una persona que está luchando por la verdad, por la vida y por la libertad. Tu eres solo una fachada. Un pesetero. Y probablemente lo único que haces es esquilmar a todo el que viene, primero con buenas palabras y haz lo que quieras porque eres libre, despues al poco tiempo exigencias de todo tipo y malas caras.

Hasta siempre y que Dios te perdone por tu ceguera. Dios no olvida ni perdona. 

Son tiempos finales y lo terminaras pagando.

Karma directo amigo.

Por desgracia o por fortuna sabía que esto no duraría. No te ha bastado con que te pagase la mitad de la luz.

Eres un miserable. Y a mis 40 años tengo suficiente camino andado para saber que lo que digo es cierto. Otra cosa no tendré, pero hablo verdades que os joden a todos.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (22 Ene 2022)

Un narcisista dunning kruger. Burbumori medio.


----------



## César92 (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Aquí hace unos días gozándola con la chimenea de la discordia



¿Por qué no cierra la puerta de la chimenea? Lo está llenando todo de hollín.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

Este tío acabará suicidándose o en la trena. Y eso que no trabaja que si no acabaría en un psiquiátrico.


----------



## At4008 (22 Ene 2022)

Qué tío más tóxico!


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Ene 2022)

A mí me parece mal una cosa: si el dueño no fuma y te lo ha dicho, si quieres fumar te sales unos minutos de la casa.

¿Por qué te crees con derecho a fumar en una casa de un no-fumador? Te creía más sano, Lobo. Lo de los porros, vale. Pero, ¿puto tabaco? 
Y tratar de imponérselo en su casa a un no-fumador. En todo lo demás comprendo al Lobo, pero en lo de su "derecho" a fumar dentro NO.

Hay más hilos recientes. MADRUGÓN ESTEPARIO


----------



## Fargo (22 Ene 2022)

Me cae bien este señor, pero si os dais cuenta solo habla de los fallos de los demás, le falta mirarse más al espejo.
Su propio apodo lo indica: "lobo estepario".
No sirve para convivir con gente, por eso siempre ha tenido problemas en los entornos sociales: en su casa, en el instituto y en los trabajos.
Cuanto antes asuma su rol de lobo estepario mejor para él, no solo debe usarlo como nombre molón en Internet sino como filosofîa de vida.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Cosas que pueden pasar cuando vives de prestado en una casa... Quizás, aunque no le pegue ideológicamente, debería irse con algún grupo de okupas...


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Tu comportamiento es desleal, sibilino, poco claro. Eres un huraño, un tipo extraño todo el día encerrado en su cuarto, comes mal, exiges mucho pero tú no haces nada. Me has dejado tirado, colgado en el peor momento de mi vida. No te lo perdonaré jamás.
> 
> Y otra cosa te voy a decir, tu hijo, ese que no quiere venir a verte porque no te vacunas, es cómplice de toda esta pesadilla. Un vendido asqueroso, y claro, por eso está montado en el dolar. Educado , programado y formado para obedecer. El dinero que gana está manchado de sangre, toda su vida y todo lo que tiene no vale nada porque está basado todo en una MENTIRA.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJja.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cosas que pueden pasar cuando vives de prestado en una casa... Quizás, aunque no le pegue ideológicamente, debería irse con algún grupo de okupas...



Pues no tiene que ser jodido ese ambiente... Si ya compartir piso (sin vivir de prestado) es jodido... Hay una cosa que no falla... Nadie te va a dar cobijo gratis o a hacer un gran favor a cambio de ayudar en algo o demas. La gente que te ofrece algo importante sin tu pedirlo se lo querra cobrar después o que le estés agradecido toda la vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los favores que aceptas.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

bobo estepario


----------



## Periplo (22 Ene 2022)

A ver gente que alguien me diga donde se encuentra ahora Lobo que igual el lunes me acerco a llevarle unos mejillones y cacahuetes del Carrefour.
Pero me tiene que invitar a un porrito...


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues no tiene que ser jodido ese ambiente... Si ya compartir piso (sin vivir de prestado) es jodido... Hay una cosa que no falla... Nadie te va a dar cobijo gratis o a hacer un gran favor a cambio de ayudar en algo o demas. La gente que te ofrece algo importante sin tu pedirlo se lo querra cobrar después o que le estés agradecido toda la vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los favores que aceptas.



Pues sí...


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)

Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

El Lobo fuma?
Vaya blufff. Todo lo que dice entonces, no merece crédito alguno.
Es un puto gusano sistémico.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde



Coño igual que yo!


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El Lobo fuma?
> Vaya blufff. Todo lo que dice entonces, no merece crédito alguno.
> Es un puto gusano sistémico.



Y ni siquiera liado, sino industrial


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Y ni siquiera liado, sino industrial



Un puto sucnormal, vamos!
Ahora sí que no me extraña que sea forero!!!


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Coño igual que yo!



De feo?


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Ene 2022)

Lo de trabajar no lo contempla, no?


----------



## ako (22 Ene 2022)

No he visto mas que 3 videos, creo que trabaja, de no ser por esto seria lo más parecido a un Cínico Griego. ( filosofia).


----------



## DarkNight (22 Ene 2022)

Lobo Estepario dijo en un video, hace tiempo, que en Burbuja.info había mucha gentuza que le criticaba por envidia. Dado que vive de forma distinta y proviene de familia con pasta. Tiene razon


----------



## Iron John (22 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no cierra la puerta de la chimenea? Lo está llenando todo de hollín.



A ver quién se lo dice con la mala follá que tiene el colega


----------



## Danito10 (22 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El Lobo fuma?
> Vaya blufff. Todo lo que dice entonces, no merece crédito alguno.
> Es un puto gusano sistémico.



Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.

*eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida). 

Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde




Jajajajajaja qué personaje. Debería ser actor de doblaje. Yo estudié eso y tiene arte el jodío


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Ene 2022)

El camino de la santidad es doloroso, ordalia tras ordalia, frio, calor, hambre y peste...
Me hace gracia el señor este, pero siento un gran amor material a la tierra, a la propiedad privada pese a ser parco en necesidades...

Espero que los porros sean de marihuana y no de hachis culero moruno...


----------



## PORRON (22 Ene 2022)

Que aprenda del presidente francisco adolfo.


----------



## César92 (22 Ene 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> A ver quién se lo dice con la mala follá que tiene el colega



Yo no sé quien es ese tío, pero si fuera mi casa, ese duerme fuera por mis cojones.

Me recuerda al ocupa de los Simpsons, el feriante.


----------



## alas97 (22 Ene 2022)

Precioso paisaje cabril







Me quedo a vivir ahí.

Escuchando el audio, parece la discusión de una pareja gay. jeejejejejejje

Me apunto como dama doméstica si quieren. yuuuuyyyy

Esto como ir a vivir con @eL PERRO y Coali. discusiones todo el día, pero cuando llega la nocheee


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Ene 2022)

Jaja meter en la casa por la cara al Lobo Estepario es que a quien se le ocurre. Parece buena gente pero vamos que se vaya a un monasterio o con las putas hermanitas de la caridad.

Lo que hay que hacer si te acoge alguien es dejar las reglas claras pero esto vamos no se que tipo de cosa absurda es.


----------



## JyQ (22 Ene 2022)

No sé quién es, pero viendo esto veo que se trata de Ignatius Reilly, de La Conjura de los Necios.
Es EXACTAMENTE ese personaje encarnado.
Lo que entiendo poco o nada son los comentarios de apoyo en el vídeo, ni los fans que tiene.
Representa todo lo que no hay que ser: vago, quejica, desgradecido, manipulador, jeta y narcisista.
Mejor lejos.


----------



## Bye Felicia (22 Ene 2022)

Me da pereza ver sus videos ya


----------



## Funci-vago (22 Ene 2022)

por la caridad entra la peste


----------



## Esflinter (22 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Joder, que pedazo de subnormal


----------



## Rojelio Medio (22 Ene 2022)

No necesito de nada joder!! solo que alguien me de cobijo para no morirme de frio.


----------



## ray merryman (22 Ene 2022)

El lobo ya ha tocado fondo,cada vez está más envejecido y más loco en su forma de reaccionar ante lo que le pasa.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no cierra la puerta de la chimenea? Lo está llenando todo de hollín.



Si cierra la puerta, la chimenea no tira y el humo se le mete hasta debajo de la cama. Tiene que tener la puerta de la habitacion y la puerta de la chimenea abiertas. La cara caliente y la espalda fria. Son inutilidades decorativas que no saben montarlas y así les va.


----------



## César92 (22 Ene 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Si cierra la puerta, la chimenea no tira y el humo se le mete hasta debajo de la cama. Tiene que tener la puerta de la habitacion y la puerta de la chimenea abiertas. La cara caliente y la espalda fria. Son inutilidades decorativas que no saben montarlas y así les va.



Yo tenía pensado que eso hay que cerrarlo, las he visto en algunas casas y cierran la puerta para evitar que todo se llene de hollín, no creo que sea bueno respirar eso. Pero si la han montado mal, pues nada...


----------



## Busher (22 Ene 2022)

Dersu Paco Uzala en modo gilipollas.


----------



## OsoHormiguero (22 Ene 2022)

Lo bueno sería encontrar un lugar donde tener tu espacio privado y ayudarse en tareas pero siempre manteniendo un equilibrio entre colaboración y espacio personal. Ya sea mediante el pago de una cantidad o ayudando en tareas como en esos sitios de voluntariado.
El problema es que para convivir en esos sitios hay que tener una gran capacidad de convivir y manejarse socialmente al menos por una de las partes, normalmente la parte que viene de fuera. Si uno es un poco asocial mal lo lleva. Los primeros días debió ser muy guai pero eso se va deteriorando con el paso de los días.
edit: y este personaje debe ser bastante dificil de tratar y hasta agresivo en ocasiones, menudo monologos que se pega


----------



## Murray's (22 Ene 2022)

Tiene que ser muy antisocial con todo el mundo queda mal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Varias personas fumadoras de mi familia murieron de cáncer de pulmón a edades no muy avanzadas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ene 2022)

Hay pueblos donde te puedes comprar una casita medio decente por 20 mil euros.
¡Qué digo, 20 mil euros!
Las hay por 9000 euros. No son palacios y necesitan alguna reformilla, pero algunas hasta tienen cocina y baño funcionales para ir tirando.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/88080745/


----------



## Gothaus (22 Ene 2022)

¿Y qué hace ese señor talludito viviendo en la casa de otro señor? ¿Qué cojones es, un parásito? ¿Por qué coño no vive solo?


----------



## Danito10 (22 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Varias personas fumadoras de mi familia murieron de cáncer de pulmón a edades no muy avanzadas.



Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?

Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.

Lo siento por tus familiares por cierto.

De hecho el tabaco PROTEGE los pulmones, es un antiparasitario.

JL tiene un podcast donde lo explica perfectamente. Y es de años despues que le dio el infarto, segun los matasanos tambien producido por el tabaco (que estuviese gordo como una morsa no tenia nada que ver parece)...

La Conspiración del Tabaco - Mundo Desconocido - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## OSPF (22 Ene 2022)

Que alguien le ponga a mano el botón rojo , hágase ! purifíquese!


----------



## elojodeltuerto (22 Ene 2022)

los papis tienen pasta al final acabara de funcivago metido a dedo en algun ayuntamiento o diputación.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2022)

este tío es un fraude, un chupóctero del resto de sociedad productiva


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2022)

estaría interesante la cosa, que hagan unos streamings royo gran hermano


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Ene 2022)

Pero este ¿a qué se dedica?

El tipo es tóxico de cojones. Por cómo habla parece insoportable.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?
> 
> Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Investigaré un poco el asunto.


----------



## OSPF (22 Ene 2022)

Se llama EGO espiritual , este pollo tiene mucho trabajo por delante , para mi es un puto parasito mas , que se caliente con troncos y empiece a remar


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Yo tenía pensado que eso hay que cerrarlo, las he visto en algunas casas y cierran la puerta para evitar que todo se llene de hollín, no creo que sea bueno respirar eso. Pero si la han montado mal, pues nada...



Las chimeneas que están hechas correctamente tienen un conducto por el que se les va añadiendo aire de fuera y un sistema de ventilación forzada, como han dicho antes eso es una mierda decorativa que no funciona bien.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (22 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> De hecho el tabaco PROTEGE los pulmones, es un antiparasitario.



JO JO JJOJO JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJ pero qué grandes sois dios
Si eso fuera cierto, cómo es que sigues vivo??

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

No me jodas, el que lo mete en su casa el mas listo de su pueblo no debe de ser.

Se le ve una persona sin malicia, pero problemática como él solo. Sabes a ciencia cierta que más pronto que tarde vas a tener lío en la convivencia. Se le ve una persona extremadamente narcisista. Está encabronado con el mundo, que aunque dice muchas verdades sobre la mentira en la que vivimos, tiene cero autocrítica.

Es una persona con la que puedes pasar un rato, escuchar las cosas que dice, tomarte algo mientras conversas pero nada más alla.


----------



## Opositroll (22 Ene 2022)

Hay grupo de lobo estepario en telegram?


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Ene 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible.
> No entiendo qué le veis.



El de la chimenea dura solo 18 segundos. Prueba con ese. Es de iniciación.


----------



## mmmarisa (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Que se tire barranco abajo que hay muchos…


----------



## Danito10 (22 Ene 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> JO JO JJOJO JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJ pero qué grandes sois dios
> Si eso fuera cierto, cómo es que sigues vivo??
> 
> Ánimo!!!!



Pues porque fumo.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde



Pues una cosa os diré, me mola la voz que imposta. Podría ser un buen actor de doblaje si quisiera civilizarse


----------



## Abrojo (22 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> De feo?



de desayuno de nini, pero también


----------



## pepinox (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Joder, el audio de este vídeo es oro puro. Ya me lo he descargado para tenerlo archivado para mi disfrute personal cuando lo borren.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Joder qué absoluta falta de cojones tiene este tío, se nota que no ha compartido piso jamás, ya hora se está enterando del infierno que es, por eso la gente trabaja e intenta vivir o solos o al menos con su pareja para follar de vez en cuando, no con desconocidos.

Pero sobre todo parece una cotorrilla quejándose con esa vocecilla ridícula quejarse quejarse y llorar en lugar de ponerle un poco de inteligencia al asunto y amoldarse al idiota (que lo será) que le ha invitado, por algo le invitó porque es subnormal y necesita alguien que le aguante.


----------



## esNecesario (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína




Yo si tuviese a este tío de colega me echaba unas risas mientras me cuenta lo del vídeo. 

Pero eso sí, solo de colega, porque como lo metas en tu vida te decepciona seguro. NO CEDE NUNCA. 

Una persona así no es capaz de organizar un poco de su tiempo futuro para hacerte un favor. Solo te haría un favor al instante, pero es incapaz de sacrificar su tiempo para ayudarte en nada más. Un tipo egocéntrico (él es el centro de su vida, y solo él), que solo sabe vivir al día.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Y qué hace ese señor talludito viviendo en la casa de otro señor? ¿Qué cojones es, un parásito? ¿Por qué coño no vive solo?



Porque vivimos en un sistema tiránico y nosequé donde solo se pueden calentar los ricos.


----------



## Danito10 (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Se llama EGO espiritual , este pollo tiene mucho trabajo por delante , para mi es un puto parasito mas , que se caliente con troncos y empiece a remar



No ha pasado la fase infantil de separar el Yo y el mundo. 
Ha saltado directamente a la fase adolescente de la capacidad hipotética.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pues una cosa os diré, me mola la voz que imposta. Podría ser un buen actor de doblaje si quisiera civilizarse



Claro, claro, cada día ofrecen 20 plazas de actor de doblaje a actores aficionados. 
Esttán buscando dobladores desesperadamente. 
No es un gueto-chringuito-coto privado de unos pocos.


----------



## Saluter (22 Ene 2022)

Creo que ya había un hilo sobre ese mismo tema:





__





¿Podríamos pagarle a Lobo Estepario un alquiler en algún chamizo entre todos, mediante Crowfunding? Me da mucha pena, ha discutido con su amigo.


Ha discutido con el colega que le dejaba alojarse en su casa, porque resultaba ser un tirano que quería aprovecharse de Lobo incluso económicamente. Es otra historia que le ha salido mal con otro amigo más y se ve de nuevo solo y en el coche. No creo que sea muy difícil que aportando 10...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## siemprelomismo (22 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> este tío es un fraude, un chupóctero del resto de sociedad productiva



Claro y lo dice el que tiene de logotipo el escudo de la Masonería de La orden de Calatrava


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Ene 2022)

Joder, pagaría por ver a este lunático en un Gran Hermano de algún país tercermundista.


----------



## OSPF (23 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Creo que ya había un hilo sobre ese mismo tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya tela , no tenemos bastantes parasitos en este pais que encima haces una colecta para que viva a cuerpo de rey el gandul este jaja , vas listo


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



No te digo que no!!!!
Voy pal estanco!!!!


----------



## Mike Littoris (23 Ene 2022)

Que se vaya a vivir con Xicomalo


----------



## El_neutral (23 Ene 2022)

ako dijo:


> No he visto mas que 3 videos, creo que trabaja, de no ser por esto seria lo más parecido a un Cínico Griego. ( filosofia).



Diógenes no iba por ahí mendigando, pidiendo favores ni intentando dar pena a los demás. Vivía dentro de un tonel tranquilo y sin meterse con nadie, y quien quería escuchar sus historias se acercaba a él.

De hecho cuentan que Alejandro Magno, entonces el hombre más poderoso de la Tierra, se acercó al tonel donde vivía Diógenes, y le dijo:

- _Quería demostrarte mi admiración. Pídeme lo que tú quieras, puedo darte cualquier cosa que desees_

Ante lo que Diógenes respondió:

- _Querría pedirte que te apartes del sol. Que sus rayos me toquen es, ahora mismo, mi más grande deseo_

Pues eso, todavía le falta mucho a este personaje para ser un cínico griego.


----------



## Danito10 (23 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te digo que no!!!!
> Voy pal estanco!!!!


----------



## burbucoches (23 Ene 2022)

Es UN grifota


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


>



Joputa! derroyguido me has!!!!


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Ene 2022)

Jaja el puto amo


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde



El caso es que como actor de doblaje es muy bueno


----------



## RRMartinez (23 Ene 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible.
> No entiendo qué le veis.



Menos mal, creí que era el único. Me aburre.


----------



## il banditto (23 Ene 2022)

El típico subnormal narcisista que 3 minutos después de haberlo conocido ya estás pensando en que si no se calla le pisas el cuello y le tiras desde un sexto. El Fafi le parte la crisma fácilmente


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Claro y lo dice el que tiene de logotipo el escudo de la Masonería de La orden de Calatrava



claro y además la creó el malo maloso Franco, menudo soplapoyas que eres si la masonería está infiltrada en España hoy en día a todos los niveles y lo dices como si los masones hubieran fundado las ordenes españolas

pd: si la tengo es porque levanta pasiones entre asquerosos como tú


----------



## Terminus (23 Ene 2022)

Grande lobo


----------



## il banditto (23 Ene 2022)

Si el lobo este fuera más espabilao se tira al suelo, le busca la ruina al parguela que le ha acogido y no hay benithor que le saque de ahí hasta semana santa


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Ene 2022)

Si ya es difícil convivir con los tuyos, como para meter a un extraño en casa...


----------



## mmmarisa (23 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pues una cosa os diré, me mola la voz que imposta. Podría ser un buen actor de doblaje si quisiera civilizarse



Estudió para eso…


----------



## Kenthomi (23 Ene 2022)

Jajajajaaj


----------



## siemprelomismo (23 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> claro y además la creó el malo maloso Franco, menudo soplapoyas que eres si la masonería está infiltrada en España hoy en día a todos los niveles y lo dices como si los masones hubieran fundado las ordenes españolas



Debes de ser esto  y esto  para responder o mencionar a Franco ya muerto y que no tiene que ver con una orden masónica del año 1158.
Y ahora esto  que no se que tendrá que ver, porque se ve que no estás en tu sano juicio para faltarme al respeto e insultarme al ver evidentemente que mi comentario era denunciando tú mierda de comentario clasista de un hombre que no tiene trabajo y que evidentemente ni cotiza ni cobra subsidio por desempleo ni ayudas de otra índole no podría ser un chupóptero (que por cierto no se escribe con C sino con P https://dle.rae.es/chupóptero) de ninguna sociedad ya que se paga el combustible del coche, con la masonería infiltrada a todos los niveles de España que realmente esto lo sabe cualquiera que tenga Internet.

 BRAVO!! ERES EL TONTO DEL AÑO EN BURBUJA.INFO 2022!!


----------



## mstrogoff (23 Ene 2022)

Lobo estepario es una novela de adolescentes, tan solo haberse puesto ese nombre es motivo suficiente para ignorarlo,,,,,No termino de comprender que se habrá un hilo de tal elemnto si no es el mismo quien lo hace. En fin...


----------



## NXT (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Al sistema se la suda si fumas o no. Es más, se llevan comisión por cada paquete de tabaco que compran los adictos.
Pero vamos, me espero cualquier disparate de alguien que cree que fumar es sanísimo porque es capaz de citar un caso particular de centenaria fumadora.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?
> 
> Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.
> 
> ...



NO sé, Rick. 5 años en una planta de Neumología, y la gran parte con problemas pulmonares, de cáncer, respiratorios crónicos, etc (calidad de vida pésima) eran por tabaquismo (también problemas respiratorios por obesidad mórbida, pero no cáncer), ver a familiares de compañeros del hospi morir de cáncer de pulmón por tabaquismo...
Y no me lo he dicho un conocido, lo he visto con mis propios ojos. ¿Y ahora vienes a decir que el tabaco es saludable porque algunos fumadores empedernidos han llegado a muy viejos? DE VERDAD QUE ALUCINO EN COLORES.


----------



## Bangs (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?
> 
> Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.
> 
> ...



No me cuadra con lo de tener los estancos abiertos durante el confinamiento. 

Si tan bueno es el tabaco, hubieran cerrado Estancos también, digo yo...


----------



## Kolobok (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo sinvergüenza el lobo, es un gorrón de toda la vida ajajaj es que da para un personaje de Mortadelo y Filemón buenísimo uno de los últimos vídeos disfrutando de las comodidades que le brinda un piso nicho urbano de su amiga, ajajaj lo que ha tardado en darse una ducha de agua caliente y afeitarse ajajajajja y mientras tanto diciendo no sé qué de pobre mi amiga que vive rodeada de vecinos tocapelotas y gente con mascarilla. ajsjsjs


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 916092
> Ver archivo adjunto 916093



joder me parto con los memes estos de las cartas xDDDD

a mi lobo me cae bien,solo quiere compañía y que no le exijan como si fuera un trabajador,si no que lo traten como un colega-amigo


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

Por qué os gustan los kinkis?


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde



me parto con las voces que pone xd

con él al menos no te aburres,es como una radio,no se calla ni bajo el agua


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué os gustan los kinkis?



lobo es mas hippy guarro que kinki

kinki dice...


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Menudo sinvergüenza el lobo, es un gorrón de toda la vida ajajaj es que da para un personaje de Mortadelo y Filemón buenísimo uno de los últimos vídeos disfrutando de las comodidades que le brinda un piso nicho urbano de su amiga, ajajaj lo que ha tardado en darse una ducha de agua caliente y afeitarse ajajajajja y mientras tanto diciendo no sé qué de pobre mi amiga que vive rodeada de vecinos tocapelotas y gente con mascarilla. ajsjsjs



A lo mejor se paga la estancia a base de polvos con la tia, obviamente le ha pedido limpieza de bajos y afeitado.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> lobo es mas hippy guarro que kinki
> 
> kinki dice...



Lo que quieras, pero si estás en casa ajena te atienes a unas normas. Si no, pista


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que quieras, pero si estás en casa ajena te atienes a unas normas. Si no, pista



Pues eso ha hecho, se ha pirado al piso de una chortina.

Cargado con el colchon de 200 euros de Ikea recien comprado.


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Ene 2022)

Lobo es un cayetanazo mimadísimo e insoportable, se le nota a la legua.

Es también bastante inteligente, y por eso merece la pena escucharlo de vez en cuando para descojonarse con el cuadro que es el tipo y las paridas que dice cada dos por tres.

Pero tenedlo claro: este tolai, si el sistema le proporciona una oportunidad de su gusto como, por ejemplo, ser actor de cine o algo así facilito y al pie que dé pasta sin sudar, sería peor que cualquier Di Caprio, Clooney y cía.

Busca un sitio al sol en lo que hay, no es tan súcnor como para remar, y puede permitírselo. Sus maneras son de burguesito acomodado que no ha aprendido en la vida lo que es esforzarse para conseguir nada, aún partiendo de una buena casilla de salida. El vídeo del hotel en el viaje a la India fue definitivo, a mi juicio. Y ahora, esto de montar jarana en casa del follavacas que lo acoge...

Dicho esto, seguiré viendo sus vídeos, es un espectáculo, de hecho, no me extrañaría que estuviese en nómina ya, porque es todo un personaje...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Pues eso ha hecho, se ha pirado al piso de una chortina.
> 
> Cargado con el colchon de 200 euros de Ikea recien comprado.



A quejarse otra vez. 

Vaya elemento


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A quejarse otra vez.
> 
> Vaya elemento



Es mandato, si lleva asi 9 años o mas no va a cambiar ahora jajaja


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Lobo es un cayetanazo mimadísimo e insoportable, se le nota a la legua.
> 
> Es también bastante inteligente, y por eso merece la pena escucharlo de vez en cuando para descojonarse con el cuadro que es el tipo y las paridas que dice cada dos por tres.
> 
> ...



Era en Filipinas, videos cojonudos aquellos, muchos estan rescatados en youtube jajajajja

Videos del palo "Esto es el paraiso, una maravilla" y al dia siguiente subir otro diciendo "Esta isla es un puto infierno, no puedo dormir, los gallos no paran de gritar , las paredes son una mierda y nos han timado con el precio"


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Pues eso ha hecho, se ha pirado al piso de una chortina.
> 
> Cargado con el colchon de 200 euros de Ikea recien comprado.



al piso de una chortina? que hijo puta,encima las chortinas le invitan y se las folla,crack xD


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> al piso de una chortina? que hijo puta,encima las chortinas le invitan y se las folla,crack xD



Siempre termina en casa/piso de alguna chortina, luego cuando les pega sus polvos pues acabaran diciendole que ya esta demas y se pira, menos alguna lagarta como con la que fue a Filipinas, que lo dejo sin un duro.


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que quieras, pero si estás en casa ajena te atienes a unas normas. Si no, pista



kinki son los agitanados criminales,mira que no saber todavía qué es un kinki... 

el otro le invitaba sin ponerle condiciones para ayudarle,luego le empezó a soltar mierda y se ha pirao al ver que no era lo que el otro le dijo que había


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Siempre termina en casa/piso de alguna chortina, luego cuando les pega sus polvos pues acabaran diciendole que ya esta demas y se pira, menos alguna lagarta como con la que fue a Filipinas, que lo dejo sin un duro.



que hijo puta xD


----------



## Supermanises (23 Ene 2022)

Nose porque le dai bola a este pabo. Suena super careta asi como grandilocuente y pomposo. Tengo ya vista a gente asi y aunque son agradables un rato, luego son unos maniaticos de darle la vuetla a la tortilla, de quedarse con todo el pastel y de no pasar el balon que dan miedo y se hacen insoportables, de hecho un examigo cercano es clavao a este pabo y viendo lo que decis de que por su polla que fuma dentro, es que aun estando de prestado no respeta la autoridad ni el orden del anfitrion, cosa qeu delata la pedazo de mierda que llevo por dento a pesar de su bonita forma de expresarse. Coño es que mi excolega era puto igual, se expresa con palabreria super agradable pero luego sus actos , pues eso para dejar de ser su amigo, de lo insoportable e irrespetuoso, inviable asi de simple. De hecho es que es casi un topico, como una caracteristica de los narcisistas que se creen los putos amos, pero que por alguna razon misteriosa estan en la mierda. Curioso. 

Estado viajando mucho, y sobretodo en el modo que yo considero de viaje real, no de turismo. Y me metido en decenas de casas, hogares, okupas, comunas, acampadas etc... nunca me hecharon de ningun lado, siempre intento llegar con regalos aportar al sitio y ser lo mas respetuoso posible, con las parejas y con sus pobladores en general. De hecho esto me dice mucho, porque este tipo ni me va ni viene y si eso me va poco, pero como le dais bola el foro al final se quien es y que hace por ahi... y siempre me quedaba como perplejo de decir coño es guapete, esta mazaete este se pondria asta las tetas de aqui pa ya... pero claro si luego eres un insoportable un impresentable y un muerto de hambre...pues claro no te quieren ni en tu casa... la peña esta muy arta de los ratolines sobran por tos laos...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> kinki son los agitanados criminales,mira que no saber todavía qué es un kinki...
> 
> el otro le invitaba sin ponerle condiciones para ayudarle,luego le empezó a soltar mierda y se ha pirao al ver que no era lo que el otro le dijo que había



O un vividor, que es de lo que tiene pinta este.

En fin, son vuestros héroes y hay que respetarlos


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Era en Filipinas, videos cojonudos aquellos, muchos estan rescatados en youtube jajajajja
> 
> Videos del palo "Esto es el paraiso, una maravilla" y al dia siguiente subir otro diciendo "Esta isla es un puto infierno, no puedo dormir, los gallos no paran de gritar , las paredes son una mierda y nos han timado con el precio"



Eso es, gracias por la corrección. Creo recordar que estuvo también en la India, lo he debido de trafulcar.

PVRO HORO, sus vídeos más delatores. Esas quejas son de cayetanazo total, de tío que no aguanta la más leve contrariedad, de los que se ahogan en un vaso de agua, de urbanita pijillo que se cree que lo rural o el tercer mundo son el paraíso.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> kinki son los agitanados criminales,mira que no saber todavía qué es un kinki...
> 
> el otro le invitaba sin ponerle condiciones para ayudarle,luego le empezó a soltar mierda y se ha pirao al ver que no era lo que el otro le dijo que había



Las cosas como son, tiene pinta que el langosto le ha tangao.

No puedes decir a alguien vente aqui, tranqui que estaras a tu rollo y luego tenerlo de chacha, para eso diselo directamente.

Oye mira, yo necesito ayuda para limpiar, platos etc porque estoy mayor, te ofrezco estar aqui si me ayudas a todo eso, fumar se fuma fuera y se paga a medias las facturas, si teparece ok perfecto si no, pues nada.

No es por defender a Lobo, pero vamos, las normas se ponen antes de invitar a alguien, si invitas a alguien, te tienes que responsabilizar del invitado.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Eso es, gracias por la corrección. Creo recordar que estuvo también en la India, lo he debido de trafulcar.
> 
> PVRO HORO, sus vídeos más delatores. Esas quejas son de cayetanazo total, de tío que no aguanta la más leve contrariedad, de los que se ahogan en un vaso de agua, de urbanita pijillo que se cree que lo rural o el tercer mundo son el paraíso.



Estuvo en la India, pero de eso no hay videos, fue antes de meterse a subir videos.

Debio ser puro espectaculo tambien, a mi con lo de Filipinas ya me quedo claro que Lobo no sobrevive en un entorno natural ni de puta coña, ademas de que se deja tangar por el primer coño que le hace casito, que por otra parte, la tia lo unico que le dijo es que podria currar y que ella lo podia enchufar, cosa que el se nego, vamos, que Lobo preferio ser un eterno vago y se cabreo con la tia por simplemente decirle que currara un poco de enchufado.

Lo explicaba el mismo, a mi me parecia surrealisa, pero vamos a ver, esperabas que ella aceptara vivir en el maltero del Seat Cordoba contigo, no me jodas, una tia ya con un buen curro, bastante que te esta ofreciendo un enchufe trifasico para las temporadas de verano aunque sea, pero si ni eso quieres hacer, pues logicamente, te uso de dildo humano.


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O un vividor, que es de lo que tiene pinta este.
> 
> En fin, son vuestros héroes y hay que respetarlos



pues los hippyes de toda la vida que okupan casas y esas cosas

este es distinto,no aguanta estar con su familia y se las pira con el coche por ahí

hace videos se gana unos dineros y encima le invitan para hablar o follárselo xd

crack


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues los hippyes de toda la vida que okupan casas y esas cosas
> 
> este es distinto,no aguanta estar con su familia y se las pira con el coche por ahí
> 
> ...



Ademas cuenta con Monito y Eustaquio de compañeros de viaje, aunque Eustaquio hace muchisimo que no sale, debio empozoñarse y Lobo ya no lo saca.


----------



## colombo1122 (23 Ene 2022)

Este tio tiene desordenes mentales. Seguramente le ha dado a la droga etc


----------



## circonita (23 Ene 2022)

Este se cachondea de todos vosotros a calzón quitado.

Me huele a pijipi a leguas, es decir, niño de papá que con 20 años se dio cuenta de que la gente es muy tonta y con sus cuentos se camela durante un rato a la gente para sacarles lo que a él le interesa y cero culpabilidad y autocrítica.

Este lo que está esperando es a heredar y mientras tanto va por ahí haciendo lo que le da la gana.

Seguramente papá le pasará un dinero, siempre y cuando esté por ahí bien lejos, porque será el típico que tiene follones con todo el mundo y al final eso le trae problemas a la familia.

Ese royo de lobo solitario ya me lo conozco, todo fachada y calentarle la oreja a los más gilipollas para sacarles lo que a él le interese como ya he dicho y por supuesto, cuando la gente lo cala, este se va echando pestes en busca de otro atontao al que le volverá a contar otra milonga.


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O un vividor, que es de lo que tiene pinta este.
> 
> En fin, son vuestros héroes y hay que respetarlos



eso,vividor,lo mismo que los hippyes de toda la vida,gente de clase media que no les ha faltado nunca de nada dando imagen como pordioseros por no trabajar y viviendo de la familia-estado antes que ponerse a remar

no es mi héroe ni nada de eso,pero para pasar el rato está bien viendo sus videos a ver que cosas nuevas ha hecho ahora,a mi me entretiene y me gusta su lenguaje


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Debes de ser esto  y esto  para responder o mencionar a Franco ya muerto y que no tiene que ver con una orden masónica del año 1158.
> Y ahora esto  que no se que tendrá que ver, porque se ve que no estás en tu sano juicio para faltarme al respeto e insultarme al ver evidentemente que mi comentario era denunciando tú mierda de comentario clasista de un hombre que no tiene trabajo y que evidentemente ni cotiza ni cobra subsidio por desempleo ni ayudas de otra índole no podría ser un chupóptero (que por cierto no se escribe con C sino con P https://dle.rae.es/chupóptero) de ninguna sociedad ya que se paga el combustible del coche, con la masonería infiltrada a todos los niveles de España que realmente esto lo sabe cualquiera que tenga Internet.
> 
> BRAVO!! ERES EL TONTO DEL AÑO EN BURBUJA.INFO 2022!!



claro que es un chupóctero, me gusta decirlo así con c ya que así lo dicen en los simpsons listillo, le chupa a la familia y da su cuenta bancaria para que algunos pardillos piquen...

por cierto la masonería no existía en 1158 de nada, de ahí mi comentario irónico, pero como eres un rojo subnormal pues tienes que dar la nota, felicidades


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ademas cuenta con Monito y Eustaquio de compañeros de viaje, aunque Eustaquio hace muchisimo que no sale, debio empozoñarse y Lobo ya no lo saca.



yo es una de las razones por las que empezé a mirar sus videos 

por las locuras que suelta y las voces que pone,con lo de monito y eustaquio te partes 

está loquísimo xd


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Ene 2022)

Lobo grande como siempre


----------



## Lana (23 Ene 2022)

Este video es buenísimo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Ene 2022)

como te metas con loco te líquido bacachancla


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Ene 2022)

A Stallone lo Bas a conparar con el ginato ese


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Ene 2022)

Por el cabreo que se trae el Lobo, tiene pinta de que era el pasivo.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Ene 2022)

no entiendo como un mendigo quejica de 50 años que se comporta de una forma más infantil que yo con menos de 30 pueda ser un ídolo en burbuja 
Que basura debe de haber por aquí es brutal


----------



## XRL (23 Ene 2022)

sí,siempre ha habido esa mierda de gente,basicamente la mayoría de la sociedad


----------



## Digamelon (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?
> 
> Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.
> 
> ...








"In Defense of Smokers", by Lauren A. Colby / Table of Contents


In Defense of Smokers shows that the case against tobacco, cigarette and cigar smokers is based upon lies and propaganda. There is no proof that smoking tobacco has ever resulted in a single human death.



lcolby.myvtoronte.com


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

Meter a alguien a vivir en casa son ganas de tener problemas , si es una mujerA y la chupa bien se puede entender pero a un tío ni loco. Yo hace muchos años recogí a mi hermano y ni un año lo aguanté . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Suprimo (23 Ene 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> no entiendo como un mendigo quejica de 50 años que se comporta de una forma más infantil que yo con menos de 30 pueda ser un ídolo en burbuja
> Que basura debe de haber por aquí es brutal



Lo increible es la manga ancha que hay para cagar los hilos de este nini en cualquier parte


----------



## Galvani (23 Ene 2022)

El doblaje y todo. En cualquier empresa y organismo público o privado hay enchufes y favoritismos. En todo... Pero este tío no quiere trabajar en nada ni creo que sirva tampoco, porque en cuanto le diga un encargado de mierda algo no lo aguanta. Este tío no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hay por ahí aunque sepa que la sociedad es mierda. Contento puede estar de no haber aguantado, porque blabla pero éste ha vivido como ha querido.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no cierra la puerta de la chimenea? Lo está llenando todo de hollín.



Porque el no la limpia.


----------



## remerus (23 Ene 2022)

Al menos no lo violo analmente.


----------



## D_M (23 Ene 2022)

Lobo está siempre quemao de la vida.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


>



Está que se sale


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tiene que ser muy antisocial con todo el mundo queda mal.



"Cuando te enfadas con todo el mundo, quizá el problema eres tú"


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2022)

Que habrá hecho con el colchón? Lo habrá dejado en la casa del viejo o se lo habrá llevado en el coche?


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no cierra la puerta de la chimenea? Lo está llenando todo de hollín.



Debe tener cierto retraso


----------



## Akira. (23 Ene 2022)

Este tipo aparte de tóxico, tiene que ser un manipulador y un aprovechado de cuidado. He conocido gente como él y todos actúan igual.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Ene 2022)

nunca entenderé ese fanatismo de burbuja por ese gilipollas


----------



## Akira. (23 Ene 2022)

Exacto. Los que le veneran deberían hacérselo mirar.


----------



## teperico (23 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El doblaje y todo. En cualquier empresa y organismo público o privado hay enchufes y favoritismos. En todo... Pero este tío no quiere trabajar en nada ni creo que sirva tampoco, porque en cuanto le diga un encargado de mierda algo no lo aguanta. Este tío no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hay por ahí aunque sepa que la sociedad es mierda. Contento puede estar de no haber aguantado, porque blabla pero éste ha vivido como ha querido.



La gente que no sabe ser trabajador se pone a jefe. Sería un buen jefe, estoy seguro.


----------



## teperico (23 Ene 2022)

Desde mi punto de vista, lobo tiene una idea equivocada del mundo. Cree que el fallo es de la sociedad y no ve que la culpa es de la naturaleza, a la que tanto venera. Como no lo ve, está continuamente jodido. Se nota que no ha leído a Darwin.

Por otro lado, tiene mucha razón en lo que dice, pero eso no cambia las cosas. Por mucho que critiques a la lluvia no va a dejar de llover.


----------



## jvega (23 Ene 2022)

Pero porque invita un macho a otro macho a vivir en su casa eso no se da en el reino animal nunca es ir contra natura la culpa es del propietario claramente por invitar tontamente yo nunca lo haría ya se puede estar muriendo en mitad de la calle me la suda no y no ponga ni una coma


----------



## burbucoches (23 Ene 2022)

Va de Diogenes pero es mas Procusto


----------



## A.k.A (23 Ene 2022)

Yo vi un video del Lobo que se quejaba de dormir en el coche, y después decía que una amiga le dejó dormir en su casa pero que era "imposible" porque tenía un perro, y hacía "ruido".

El Lobo tiene que ser un tiquismiquis tocapelotas de cuidao. Y mira que me descojono con algunos vídeos suyos. 

Y otra cosa que seguro que se ha tratado aquí ¿alguien sabe de qué vive y de dónde saca la pasta?


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ene 2022)

Joder no conocía a ese elemento...tiene su gracia


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Este tío acabará suicidándose o en la trena. Y eso que no trabaja que si no acabaría en un psiquiátrico.



O le pondrán un ministerio.


----------



## A.k.A (23 Ene 2022)

En un vídeo que estaba quemadísimo de todo (para variar), le deseaba la muerte a su familia y a todo aquel que no pensara como él, dando a entender que su modo de vida era moralmente superior.

Un auténtico Ser de Luz.


----------



## lowfour (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo tarado o menudo cachondo mental es el Lobo Estepario. Yo creo que es todo una gran tomadura de pelo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Ene 2022)

Lógica de lobo y de todo su séquito de ombliguistas seguidores y seguidoras:

- Vivo en un coche, pero me quejo de los colchones de más de 10 años que hay en la casa de un amigo que me ofrece cobijo.

- Me quejo de que en esa casa hace frío, pero me vuelvo al coche.

- Tengo frío pero no doy palo al agua por ser especial, así que mejor vivo de otros.

- Siempre tengo la razón y todo el mundo se equivoca.

Etc etc etc...


----------



## pepinox (23 Ene 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Lobo Estepario dijo en un video, hace tiempo, que en Burbuja.info había mucha gentuza que le criticaba por envidia. *Dado que vive de forma distinta* y proviene de familia con pasta. Tiene razon



No vive de forma distinta, sino que malvive en la indigencia como un paria mendicante.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Ene 2022)

...por algún motivo este año no se ha ido al sur.

...en almeria podria estar ahora en la playa , mañna lunes, y el resto remando.

...al decidir irse al norte, supongo que por miedo a empeoramiento de la represión, ha encontrado el factor frío del que huía en invierno.

...que se vuelva al sur y se le acabaran los problemas


----------



## Kluster (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


>



Lo que dice a partir del minuto 17:42 no tiene desperdicio.

*"Ningún ser humano tiene porque escuchar todos los días de su puta vida a las seis de la mañana (o a las cinco, o a las cuatro) al camión de la basura. No tenemos porque escuchar esa mierda, ni ver a dos gilipollas a estas alturas metiendo las inmundicias de la gente en esas maquinas infernales con ruedas. Esto es horroroso... horroroso."*

El mundo ideal según Lobo Estepario:


----------



## burbucoches (23 Ene 2022)

Colecta para mandarle una's pizzas de mierda


----------



## patilltoes (23 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Menudo tarado o menudo cachondo mental es el Lobo Estepario. Yo creo que es todo una gran tomadura de pelo.



Lo es, pero para ir pegando sablazos a la peña y vivir de parásito


----------



## pepinox (23 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> nunca entenderé ese fanatismo de burbuja por ese gilipollas



A mí me fascina contemplar su camino de autodestrucción. Me reconforta asistir a las sesiones de hostias que la vida le va dando, es el muñeco del pim pam pum.

Creo que Lobo Macario tiene un claro propósito en esta vida: ser un punto concentrador de todo el mal karma cósmico, que se reúne en su persona para que él lo sufra y los demás no. Que se joda. Esperando estoy el siguiente vídeo con su próxima desventura.


----------



## brickworld (23 Ene 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Lo que dice a partir del minuto 17:42 no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> *"Ningún ser humano tiene porque escuchar todos los días de su puta vida a las seis de la mañana (o a las cinco, o a las cuatro) al camión de la basura. No tenemos porque escuchar esa mierda, ni ver a dos gilipollas a estas alturas metiendo las inmundicias de la gente en esas maquinas infernales con ruedas. Esto es horroroso... horroroso."*
> 
> El mundo ideal según Lobo Estepario:



Se queja del camión de la basura pero odia a muerte a los pobres gallos de Filipinas  
No quita razón que ambos sean igual de molestos pero joder, los de los gallos en Filipinas es demigrante pijismo 

Por cierto donde le habían dejado el aposento parece un pueblucho pero cojonudo para desconectar si tuviese más neuronas se podría acostumbrar pero joder quejarse por vivir de gorra y hacer el zangano dando paseos cuando el otro le pide ayuda y tal pues no sé huele a pijismo hippie


----------



## mstrogoff (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Mueren más personas no fumadoras de cáncer de pulmon que fumadoras. Es un hecho que se puede investigar, pero casualmente siempre censuran esas paginas. Porque sera?
> 
> Compara el ranking de paises con mayor numero de fumadores con los que tienen mayor incidencia de cancer y no coinciden. Es todo un puto timo.
> 
> ...



Hosties,,,a partir de ahora le voy a dar de fumar a mis mascotas y mis sobrinas de 5 y 8 años,,,,cuanto más mejor. no quiero que tengan problemas de salud,,,como teníamos todos antes de que esa planta apareciese,,,Que años aquellos de la edad media donde la muerte más común era por no fumar,,,oye, no si ni como habremos llegado a este siglo...


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues no tiene que ser jodido ese ambiente... Si ya compartir piso (sin vivir de prestado) es jodido... Hay una cosa que no falla... Nadie te va a dar cobijo gratis o a hacer un gran favor a cambio de ayudar en algo o demas. La gente que te ofrece algo importante sin tu pedirlo se lo querra cobrar después o que le estés agradecido toda la vida. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los favores que aceptas.



Eso no es así ... Yo mismo me la he jugado ,en varias ocasiones por ayudar a los demás..... Las personas a veces ayudamos desinteresadamente ... Desde luego que son las menos de las veces ,es cierto ...pero existen .


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Ene 2022)

Ya podéis cerrar el hilo


----------



## Gothaus (23 Ene 2022)

Y se queja de que el otro quiere que pague la factura de la luz, en vez de la mitad. Coño, ya que te ponen un techo y no te hacen pagar un alquiler, al menos paga los suministros, gorrón. Es un quejica, la luz en un pueblucho con dos electrodomésticos qué puede costar, 50-70 al mes. Está viviendo de gorra en una casa y ni siquiera paga 500 euros de alquiler y se queja de que el otro le pide que pague la luz. Menudo parásito que está hecho.


----------



## Piotr (23 Ene 2022)

No debe ser fácil convivir con este hombre.. se le ha subido a la cabeza que es el Mesías


----------



## Piotr (23 Ene 2022)

Parece que tenga 50


----------



## Fudivarri (23 Ene 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible.
> No entiendo qué le veis.



Has de controlar tu envidia. Y enseguida lo entiendes.


----------



## Gonorrea (23 Ene 2022)

Lo poco que he visto de este tío es un puto agonías, siempre llorando.

Un puto crío inmaduro al que su viejo no le supo dar dos hostias a tiempo


----------



## Galvani (23 Ene 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Eso no es así ... Yo mismo me la he jugado ,en varias ocasiones por ayudar a los demás..... Las personas a veces ayudamos desinteresadamente ... Desde luego que son las menos de las veces ,es cierto ...pero existen .



Estoy hablando de una ayuda importante. Como un enchufe a un trabajo, que te presten una cantidad importante de dinero o similar. Hay favores que son jodidos que te los hagan. Después esa persona puede estar siempre recordándotelo.


----------



## estertores (23 Ene 2022)

Ese tío está barrenando, acaba mal seguro.


----------



## shur 1 (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Retrasado mental la madre que lo parió. Este tío es basura con patas. Está defendiendo fumar y dice que la gente más longeva es fumadora, la madre que lo parió. SUBNORMAL.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tales90 (23 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Donde podemos escuchar la versión del hombre que le acogió?
La de lobo estepario me suena al típico gusano aprovechado que lo han lanzado a paradas de la casa por ser un asocial. Ese hombre creo que es digno del apodo lobo estepario.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Todos mis familiares que han fumado han muerto de cancer de pulmon entre terribles dolores y antes de lo que les hubiera correspondido. El tabaco que venden hoy día es veneno, ya era malo cuando era simple tabaco picado natural de la planta. Hoy día encima te venden un producto procesado todavía más perjudicial. El tabaco mata. No hay más.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ene 2022)

Pues que vayan espabilado, que no se puede vivir del cuento perpetuamente


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Ene 2022)

Por sus frutos los conocereis. La gente tóxica cuanto más lejos mejor, lo sé por experiencia.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (23 Ene 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me cae bien este señor, pero si os dais cuenta solo habla de los fallos de los demás, le falta mirarse más al espejo.
> Su propio apodo lo indica: "lobo estepario".
> No sirve para convivir con gente, por eso siempre ha tenido problemas en los entornos sociales: en su casa, en el instituto y en los trabajos.
> Cuanto antes asuma su rol de lobo estepario mejor para él, no solo debe usarlo como nombre molón en Internet sino como filosofîa de vida.



Del tema del fulano nidea, pero te digo una cosa, el lobo nace en manada, vive en manada, caza en manada, se relaciona en manada con sus estatus y jerarquías y muere en manada. Desde luego habilidades para relacionarse no le faltan.


----------



## Supermanises (23 Ene 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Yo vi un video del Lobo que se quejaba de dormir en el coche, y después decía que una amiga le dejó dormir en su casa pero que era "imposible" porque tenía un perro, y hacía "ruido".
> 
> El Lobo tiene que ser un tiquismiquis tocapelotas de cuidao. Y mira que me descojono con algunos vídeos suyos.
> 
> Y otra cosa que seguro que se ha tratado aquí ¿alguien sabe de qué vive y de dónde saca la pasta?





Alfa555 dijo:


> Eso no es así ... Yo mismo me la he jugado ,en varias ocasiones por ayudar a los demás..... Las personas a veces ayudamos desinteresadamente ... Desde luego que son las menos de las veces ,es cierto ...pero existen .



Se nota a la legua que este jambo no es viajero ni tiene puta idea de viajar ni nada. Como ya dije varias veces me extrañaba mucho que el tipo no se la gozara. Porque yo cuando salgo a viajar es un puto show, acabo colandome en casa de señoritas y de señoras aburridas en su rutinas, les doy mambo, me apaerecen aventuras de diveras indoles. Acabao en centros okupas comunas festivales, que a menudo me han brindado grupos con los que seguir con la aventura hacia nuevos horizontes o mujeres gente a la que ir a visitar en el futuro siguiendo con la manta lia en la carretera. No me he visto ningun video de este jambo, me parece insoportable su tono de voz lo percibo forzado falso peliculero, aunque si tiene algo de gracia, pero eso me suena peliculero careta que flipas. Pero vamos lo que quiero decir es que la gente que viaja, viajero, de verdad, no de turisteo ni de año sabatico, la gente que lleva años sin parar por esto mismo que señalo, porque se salen del cubo, de la rutina, viven y encuentran un flujo de romances, aventuras novedad perpetua y que con el tiempo se vuelve cada vez mas sostenible, esta gente se reconoce super facil, suelen ser espirituales y saben como moverse en el mundo, no se mueben como quieren , saben como moverse ... Este ...pues no tiene nada que ver con eso, aunque lleve careta de eso, si fuera de esos estaria gozandosela como me la he gozado yo viajando durante años de aventura en aventura, este pobre es un rabioso patrocinado. Y quiero decir.. con esta cita... Si ... la gente ayuda un monton, sobretodo si tienes buena honda. Las mujeres te meten en su casa, si eres inofensivo respetuoso y sabes seducirlas, amen de que...Joder estan ahi en su rutina aburridas, el Tinder tampoco funciona tambien, no parece nadie en su pantalla y estan ahia burridas, consigues aparecer en su peliculas... pfff les haces un favor que alucinan, llegas les hechas un poco de salsa a su arroz blancoaburrido... y vamos se quedan servidissimas y asi con todo, gente que me dejo sus casas para cuidarselas un timepo, mujeres que te meten en casa, comunidades que te brindan alojamiento a cambio de ayuda o incluso okupas que te alojan o te piden que te quedes simplemente porque tienes buena energia. Claro si es verdadque la gente que vive anclada en la violencia, en el sistema, en que todo va con dinero, hombre pues es complicado para ellos tan solo imaginar que pueden haver un grupo de jipis viviendo de prestado sosteniblemente y con un monton de lolitas por ai frotandose hierbas y follandose indiscriminadamente.... porque esto solo lo ven de lejos y pagando... Pero ya os digo que si ai todo tipo de realidades por ai sueltas mucho mas generosas desenfadadas y divertidas que el dia a dia de la modernidad contemporanea monetizada.


shur 1 dijo:


> Retrasado mental la madre que lo parió. Este tío es basura con patas. Está defendiendo fumar y dice que la gente más longeva es fumadora, la madre que lo parió. SUBNORMAL.



Voy a resumir este tema. Como a mi me parece que va. El tema es que el tabaco es medicinal y beneficioso, posee un efecto nootropico y la "cañita" que le mete al cuerpo es beneficiosa, como por ejemplo un baso de vino o un chupito de aguardiente de hierbas antes de irse a dormir. Esto alarga la vida. Que pasa , fumarte un cigarrillo al dia, de tabaco fino, secado durante largo tiempo a la sombra, que sus azucares se fermentan, con todo el proceso correcto, sin amoniaco pero labado. Que pasa , te fumas uno o dos de esos al dia... y si es bueno para la salud, o dependiendo del cuerpo incluso alguno mas, y esto combinado con una buena dieta y buenos habitos mentales. vale. Pero que pasa... que con la dieta moderna que ya de por si te hace cancer, si te descuidas, pues no te hace falta meterle un poco de caña al cuerpo, en plan microdisis de cianuro, y despues aparte, que la gente nose fuma un cigarro. No olvidemos que la farmacodinamica del tabaco, es, 1 cigarro de un gramo de tabaco produce 24 horas de ciego nicotinico, el resto? es como con el cafe cunado llevar ya varios que no te hacen nada y la dosis es uno o dos y lo otro como que es tonteria. Con el extasis MDMA pasa lo mimso, la dosis es 200 mg repartido en 3 tomas, puede variar segun kg de peso corporal pero mas o menos es asi en general un dosis de 140mg y luego dos dosis a las X horas y eso es el viaje maximo de mdma , eso que hace la gente de comerse pastillas y comerse pastillas ... tonteria y encima realmente ni sube ni pollas. Con el LSD o las triptaminas en general tambien sucede lo mismo pero distinto, las triptaminas generan tolerancia inmediata, entonces hoy te pegas un viajazo de cinco grams de setas y mañana esos mismos 5 gramosno te pegan una mierda. y pasado ya directamente no te pegan. Vale que abra personas que cada una es un mundo etc, pero poor lo general es asi. Tonces que quiero decir, que ni dios se fuma un cigarro... la gente cae en el loop que da gusto y su fuman media cajetilla sin cortarse nunca se toman un tiempo de descanso, porque es propio tabaco labado y domestico esta diseñado de forma maqueavelica para esto, el de liar rollo pueblo menos, y los puros aun menos, especialmente los purops no generan tanto craving , pero el tabaco en cigarrillos liados industrial...pfff eso si te desucidas e suna detras de otro pro craving... y no os equivoqueis el tabaco es un nootropico con propiedades buenissimas , es el abuso lo que lo vuelve algo dañino.Nueno el abuso y el formato cabron que le dan tratandolo y en cigarrillos liados.


----------



## OYeah (23 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo una casa vacia que le vendría perfecto a este tipo, es un chalete entre mucho árbol alejado de todo, y no se la dejaria ni harto de vino. Conozco el final perfectamente: cualquier excusa le valdría para no sentirse un parásito y echarme mierda encima, su ego es un cactus. 

He alquilado esa casa por 50 euros al mes. Por dinero no seria. Pero jamás se me ocurriria dejársela a este tipo.


----------



## birdland (23 Ene 2022)

Quien es el lobo estepario ? resumen por favor


----------



## El CEO (23 Ene 2022)

En una casa este tipo, ludopatron y el otro yonki que hace videos, cámaras 24h en twitch y YouTube, a monetizar


----------



## JoseDa (23 Ene 2022)

Grande Lobo.. está describiendo a un auténtico miserable y hace bien en largarse con viento fresco. Cada vídeo que hace congrega a las cucarachas CMs de este foro y les hace hechar espumarajos por la boca.. buena señal.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (23 Ene 2022)

Este subhumano, que no sé porque tanta bola se la da (probablemente porque existen muchos pánfilos que confían él, de eso vive este parásito), me recuerda al forero @eL PERRO, es el mismo cuadro de trastornado mental narcisista y sociópata.


----------



## olympus1 (23 Ene 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Tu comportamiento es desleal, sibilino, poco claro. Eres un huraño, un tipo extraño todo el día encerrado en su cuarto, comes mal, exiges mucho pero tú no haces nada. Me has dejado tirado, colgado en el peor momento de mi vida. No te lo perdonaré jamás.
> 
> Y otra cosa te voy a decir, tu hijo, ese que no quiere venir a verte porque no te vacunas, es cómplice de toda esta pesadilla. Un vendido asqueroso, y claro, por eso está montado en el dolar. Educado , programado y formado para obedecer. El dinero que gana está manchado de sangre, toda su vida y todo lo que tiene no vale nada porque está basado todo en una MENTIRA.
> 
> ...



Gorrón.


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Ene 2022)

JoseDa dijo:


> Grande Lobo.. está describiendo a un auténtico miserable y hace bien en largarse con viento fresco. Cada vídeo que hace congrega a las cucarachas CMs de este foro y les hace hechar espumarajos por la boca.. buena señal.



¿Que no me gusta lo que opinan otros foreros de cualquier tema? Lo tacho de CM. 

A todo esto, yo pongo pasta para la colecta, pero sólo si es para comprarle un pico y una pala.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ene 2022)

Danito10 dijo:


> Precisamente lo que el sistema lo que no quiere es que fumes atontao. Te venden el cuento del cancer, y casualmente las personas mas longevas de la humanidad han sido fumadoras.
> 
> *eanne Louise Calment* (pronunciación francesa: [ʒan lwiz kalmɑ̃]; Arlés, Bocas del Ródano, 21 de febrero de 1875-Ib., 4 de agosto de 1997) fue una supercentenaria francesa, conocida por ser la persona documentada más longeva de la historia confirmada, al alcanzar la edad de 122 años y 164 días (en total 44 724 días de vida).
> 
> Dejó de fumar a los 117 años. Ahora seguiros tragandoos el cuentito del cancer malomalisimo. Os toman el pelo igual que con las ponzoñas.



Respirar humo es la saluc, emosido gañados


----------



## Frazier (23 Ene 2022)

Malas noticias españoles.... EL LOBO HA MUERTO... SALVE EL LOBO...


----------



## Palpatine (23 Ene 2022)

Quien es este retrasado de estepario?


----------



## Tyler·Durden (23 Ene 2022)

No entiendo lo de este tío. No puede ser cierto que pida ayuda, se la den, y encima se ponga de esa manera. ¿Quién es él para decir lo que es equidad, justicia, maldad e injusticia? Será imbécil.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ene 2022)

Más que lobo estepario es perro hortelanario.
Noble y tal, pero para un rato. 
La flexibilidad y adaptación no es su fuerte. Aunque creo que es un poco Quijote y le mola su personaje. Cosas veredes


----------



## Kolobok (23 Ene 2022)

Frazier dijo:


> Malas noticias españoles.... EL LOBO HA MUERTO... SALVE EL LOBO...



El Lobo ha muerto! Larga vida al Lobo!


----------



## Nico (23 Ene 2022)

Le prestan vivienda.

El personaje se queja de que:

a) No lo dejan FUMAR !! (dentro de la casa)
b) Le piden que AYUDE a ordenar lo que él mismo desordena.
c) Le piden que preste la más mínima COLABORACION en las tareas básicas (leña que luego él mismo usa, tomates que luego él mismo come)

Realmente una mala persona, psicópata, explotador, aprovechador y sinverguenza.

Antes me caía mal por delirante, ahora ya ni lo soporto por aprovechador sin verguenza.


----------



## Direct (23 Ene 2022)

Dep


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Lo de trabajar no lo contempla, no?



No, es un puto vago de mierda renegon del sistema pero no aporta nada


----------



## Supermanises (23 Ene 2022)

No me van los depresores, me dejan atontado, ni bebo ni fumo hierbon la verdad... Igual alguna vez rara de cojones alguna vaporizada de cbd ...pero ni eso. Si es verdad que estaba pensando en pegarme un flashazo de cdb asi en gotas por el efecto medicinal. Pero vamos entiendo que me digas esto porque la verdad es que este tipo de gente asi que describo suelen ser muy amigos del herbero.


----------



## DasLicht (23 Ene 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Le prestan vivienda.
> 
> El personaje se queja de que:
> 
> ...



Lo normal sería q ocupara una casa en ruinas en el campo (hay montón de pueblos abandonados) q nadie quiere y se montase un huerto, algunas gallinas etc.. pero el tipo es un puto vago victimista. 

Vamos, que el nota es un fake total. No hace ningún bien ni es ejemplo de nada para los que quieren salir del sistema y vivir por sus propios medios.


----------



## Killuminatis (23 Ene 2022)

Un poco raro todo sip.


----------



## Taxis. (23 Ene 2022)

Menudo cantamañanas...


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Ene 2022)

Un auténtico antisistema viviría en el bosque como el rambo gallego, éste no tiene los cohones ni los conocimientos necesarios para ser "libre" de verdad.


----------



## il banditto (23 Ene 2022)

El CEO dijo:


> En una casa este tipo, ludopatron y el otro yonki que hace videos, cámaras 24h en twitch y YouTube, a monetizar



El show sería corto porque Miguelet tiene pinta que cualquier día que se dejen la ventana abierta se lo encuentran por la mañana tieso como un banco de mármol muerto de sidazo, qué asco me da ese infraser.


----------



## Segismunda (23 Ene 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible.
> No entiendo qué le veis.



Que este es un foro LGTB y el lobito está bien rico, quién estuviera soltera para someterse a un cuatropateo salvaje de este man.


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Desayunando a las cuatro de la tarde



pues esta desayunando torreznos de bolsa y vinacho. Tiene un poco de mi respeto.


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Yo no sé quien es ese tío, pero si fuera mi casa, ese duerme fuera por mis cojones.
> 
> Me recuerda al ocupa de los Simpsons, el feriante.



No te falta razon, no te sobra razon


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

El CEO dijo:


> En una casa este tipo, ludopatron y el otro yonki que hace videos, cámaras 24h en twitch y YouTube, a monetizar



añado a Vicent el forero que hace hilos con su novia de plastico chino.


----------



## Galvani (23 Ene 2022)

En realidad tiene un poco de razón en lo de que le dijeron que iba a tener libertad y a cambio ayudar un poco y luego quería un control total. Eso puede ser verdad; pero el tío debería conocer cómo son estas cosas. Yo creo que ambos tienen culpa. Uno por no decirle las cosas claras (quiero que me pagues la luz, no puedes fumar etc.) 

Y el otro por no acatar una cosa tan simple como fumar en la casa. Que la novia fumase... Si, pero el es el dueño de la casa y estás alojado como un favor.

A mi hace años un amigo me dijo que me alquilaba una habitación y dije que no. Vivir con alguien que no es familia directa es antinatural. Todo problemas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (23 Ene 2022)

Ya bueno pero que está en su casa si tú no te gusta te piras fuera


----------



## Killuminatis (23 Ene 2022)

Con las ideas que se supone que tiene y un montón de fans, no debería tener problema ninguna en vivir "vagabundeando" con la gente.
Así que no me extrañaría nada que algunos de los rumores sobre él sean ciertos, porque lo de predicar con el ejemplo parece que no le gusta.


----------



## OsoHormiguero (23 Ene 2022)

Yo de esta gente admiro la capacidad de irse donde les da la gana sin gastar un euro.


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues que vayan espabilado, que no se puede vivir del cuento perpetuamente



Solo tiene que aguantar hasta que herede. Luego vivirá mucho mas desahogadamente


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ene 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Solo tiene que aguantar hasta que herede. Luego vivirá mucho mas desahogadamente



Es digno de este foro


----------



## ray merryman (24 Ene 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Lo normal sería q ocupara una casa en ruinas en el campo (hay montón de pueblos abandonados) q nadie quiere y se montase un huerto, algunas gallinas etc.. pero el tipo es un puto vago victimista.
> 
> Vamos, que el nota es un fake total. No hace ningún bien ni es ejemplo de nada para los que quieren salir del sistema y vivir por sus propios medios.



Exacto,hace tiempo que empecé a ver sus videos y al poco saco su patita de vago demagogo y llorón típico podemita de mierda aunque diga que no vota ni es de ningun partido.
Con los años que lleva haciendo vídeos y la pasta que se ha gastado en la furgoneta que lleva,podría haberse pillado una casa en un pueblo perdido y hacerse allí su cueva de puta madre pero eso implica trabajar cosa que no quiere hacer.
En uno de sus videos alguien en los comentarios le dijo que por Extremadura con 3.000 euros tenía un terreno con agua y un río cerca y por 12.000 casa incluida.
Ahora solo le siguen cuatro niños rata vagos como el que solo esperan el colapso para justificar su mísera vida pero que durarian 5 minutos haciendo vocecillas y el monito subnormal que solo sabe hacer.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Ene 2022)

A mí me parece un tipo que vende su producto, a su manera. No me alegro si le va mal y tengo cierta simpatía hacia él, pero hombre, tanto como un mártir de esta sociedad...

Esto no quiere decir que la sociedad no esté enferma o que el lobo no tenga razón en algunas de sus percepciones sobre esta enfermedad. Pero es difícil discernir hasta dónde este hombre está "jodido" por vivir en el tiempo equivocado o si hay algo en él que no le deja avanzar en la senda de la autosuficiencia. O si sencillamente todo forma parte del show que demanda su audiencia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ene 2022)

un parásito de mierda que se va al medio rural y se tiene que poner a trabajar.

es mejor seguir viviendo de la teta del Estado como el gilipollas del lobo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> un parásito de mierda que se va al *medio rural* y se tiene que poner a trabajar.
> 
> es mejor seguir viviendo de la teta del Estado como el gilipollas del lobo



Es que ese es el problema de muchos jipis, que se piensan que van a ser autosuficientes echándole un par de ratos a plantar y regar unos tomates y echarle pienso a las gallinas. Por supuesto en un sitio idílico que te haya salido gratis y que tenga unas dimensiones suficientes.

Conozco yo viejos que sin discurso hippie ni pretensiones políticas de autosuficiencia tienen su marrano, su huerto, sus gallinas, sus perros de caza, sus frutales y el pinarcito para la leña. Me atrevo a decir que no salen las cuentas con menos de 5 horas todos los putos días del año + picos de trabajo duro (cavar, cortar la leña, matanza, etc) en los que necesitan ayuda familiar. Hay que ser muy disciplinado y mínimamente organizado para mantener ese ritmo durante años y secuenciar adecuadamente las diferentes tareas. Y aún así, sin pensión tampoco les daría para vivir, porque no sacan un duro y hay que seguir comprando gasolina, medicinas, filetes de ternera, etc.

La pregunta es, ¿estaría dispuesto este hombre a estar los 30-40 años que le puedan quedar de vida llevando el ritmo de un abuelillo de pueblo más o menos autosuficiente?


----------



## pagaloquedebes (24 Ene 2022)

Alguien que fuma no es nadie para dar consejos a nadie y menos en su casa, si te dicen que no fumes en casa ajena NO FUMAS.


----------



## Danito10 (24 Ene 2022)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> *Alguien que fuma no es nadie para dar consejos* a nadie y menos en su casa, si te dicen que no fumes en casa ajena NO FUMAS.



Buen lavado de cerebro llevas.


----------



## Frazier (24 Ene 2022)

Hostias!!! Debe estar en casa de esta amiga que comentaba en anteriores videos. No se de que se queja si encima echa sus polvillos en casa ajena...  Esos pantalones ciclistas transparentan unas braguitas de fantasía... si, soy un poco pervertido...


----------



## Ponix (24 Ene 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Nunca he podido ver ningún video de este tio más más 3 minutos. Le he vuelto a dar una oportunidad y me ha resultado imposible.
> No entiendo qué le veis.



En muchas cosas está acertado. Pero en otras muchas se le nota el trauma y de ahí solo sale mierda. Yo no sé, hay vídeos que los veo enteros y otras veces lo mando a tomar por saco.


----------



## green_IT (25 Ene 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Es que ese es el problema de muchos jipis, que se piensan que van a ser autosuficientes echándole un par de ratos a plantar y regar unos tomates y echarle pienso a las gallinas. Por supuesto en un sitio idílico que te haya salido gratis y que tenga unas dimensiones suficientes.
> 
> Conozco yo viejos que sin discurso hippie ni pretensiones políticas de autosuficiencia tienen su marrano, su huerto, sus gallinas, sus perros de caza, sus frutales y el pinarcito para la leña. Me atrevo a decir que no salen las cuentas con menos de 5 horas todos los putos días del año + picos de trabajo duro (cavar, cortar la leña, matanza, etc) en los que necesitan ayuda familiar. Hay que ser muy disciplinado y mínimamente organizado para mantener ese ritmo durante años y secuenciar adecuadamente las diferentes tareas. Y aún así, sin pensión tampoco les daría para vivir, porque no sacan un duro y hay que seguir comprando gasolina, medicinas, filetes de ternera, etc.
> 
> La pregunta es, ¿estaría dispuesto este hombre a estar los 30-40 años que le puedan quedar de vida llevando el ritmo de un abuelillo de pueblo más o menos autosuficiente?



Estamos todos sobrealimentados.

Teniendo 1 gorrino para cebar, siendo 1 o 2 personas y con arcón congelador, comes durante un año.

Papas, dan curro pero también tiras un año.
Verduras de temporada.
Tener naranjos y limoneros.

Criar gallinas y o codornices.

Con huevos y pan/patatas como dieta base. 
Tienes una salud de hierro.

Tendrías que conseguir aceite/grasas para cocinar (a parte de las del cerdo).

Y los medicamentos que tengas + suplementos por prevención.

2 comidas diarias o 1, y periódos de menos trabajo incluso ayunar.

Pero estamos sobrealimentados y criados para tener esa necesidad innecesaria de comer variado y abundante 3 o 5 veces al día. Cosa totalmente contraproducente a nivel celular.


----------



## Chulita (28 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Lobo es un cayetanazo mimadísimo e insoportable, se le nota a la legua.
> 
> Es también bastante inteligente, y por eso merece la pena escucharlo de vez en cuando para descojonarse con el cuadro que es el tipo y las paridas que dice cada dos por tres.
> 
> ...



Mmmm... Yo diría que sí que es actor de cine a sueldo, mi Gran Ilustre Tito Ciccolino. Aunque según te escribía la anterior frase entiendo que dices actor de los que hacen de actores.


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> claro que es un chupóctero, me gusta decirlo así con c ya que así lo dicen en los simpsons listillo, le chupa a la familia y da su cuenta bancaria para que algunos pardillos piquen...
> 
> por cierto la masonería no existía en 1158 de nada, de ahí mi comentario irónico, pero como eres un rojo subnormal pues tienes que dar la nota, felicidades



Osea le das más veracidad a los Simpsons unos dibujos creados por Matt Groening Masón y posiblemente Iluminati que al diccionario de la Auténtica Lengua Castellana?.



Que desastre de población!!!, así está como está españa que viene un moro y se queda con todo.


Tú eres tonto??????. Tienes un logotipo de una Orden Masónica que es la de Calatrava que se creo en ese año y mezclas la Masonería antigua que no nació en Europa sino en Oriente Medio. La orden de los Templarios y de Malta se copiaron. Más tarde estas ordenes desaparecieron por su propia codicia.









Orden de Calatrava - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lo de ROJO SUBNORMAL TE LO DEJO A TÍ Y A TÚ FAMILIA DE ATRASADOS MENTALES, PORQUE SÍ TÚ NO ERES CAPAZ DE COGER UN PUTO TECLADO Y BUSCAR INFORMACIÓN DE LO QUE TE PONES DE IMAGEN EN UN FORO, REALMENTE QUIÉN ES EL SUBNORMAL AQUÍ ERES TÚ.

Y LO DE ATRASADO MENTAL ES PORQUE TÚ FAMILIA NO TE HA EDUCADO COMO ES DEBIDO, PORQUE SI RECIBIERAS UN MÍNIMO DE EDUCACIÓ NO INSULTARÍAS A GENTE DESCONOCIDA TANTO EN INTERNET COMO EN PLENA CIUDAD.


----------



## Yakuza (8 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Acusaciones de guarro, de vivir por la jeta, de fumar drogaína



Tiene razón sobre el sistema, pero el no deja de ser un nini jeta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Osea le das más veracidad a los Simpsons unos dibujos creados por Matt Groening Masón y posiblemente Iluminati que al diccionario de la Auténtica Lengua Castellana?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




joder con el puto rojo, parece que le han metido la cruz que tanto odia por el culo, una pregunta, te gustó y de ahí te viene ese odio?


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> joder con el puto rojo, parece que le han metido la cruz que tanto odia por el culo, una pregunta, te gustó y de ahí te viene ese odio?



*ENHORABUENA ERES RETRASADO MENTAL* .

Yo no odio ninguna cruz, eso te lo has inventado, segundo no soy ni rojo ni azul, tercero a mi no me gusta nada de lo que venga un paleto sin neuronas.

Lo quieres así o con más sal?.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> *ENHORABUENA ERES RETRASADO MENTAL* .
> 
> Yo no odio ninguna cruz, eso te lo has inventado, segundo no soy ni rojo ni azul, tercero a mi no me gusta nada de lo que venga un paleto sin neuronas.
> 
> Lo quieres así o con más sal?.



qué decias antes de insultar en foros a desconocidos, hijo de nadie?

a los monstruos no mirar a los rojos cunetear....

y la suciedad se va en un bang, franco dixit

PUES BANG BANG


----------



## siemprelomismo (8 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> qué decias antes de insultar en foros a desconocidos, hijo de nadie?
> 
> a los monstruos no mirar a los rojos cunetear....
> 
> ...



Insultar primero?.

A cuál te refieres, a los insultos de Rojo Subnormal o Puto rojo?. 

Osea que no te enseñaron Lengua Española o Castellana, no sabes leer y mucho menos comprender.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Feb 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> Insultar primero?.
> 
> A cuál te refieres, a los insultos de Rojo Subnormal o Puto rojo?.
> 
> Osea que no te enseñaron Lengua Española o Castellana, no sabes leer y mucho menos comprender.




BANG BANG BANG joder que limpito se queda todo


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Jul 2022)

Todos los que conviven con él un cierto tiempo, acaban igual.


----------

